# Pursuit 7400 Book Cliffs Bear Hunt



## zquackman (Mar 20, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody can give me a little direction on Bear hunting the Books Cliffs area. My son drew the summer pursuit tag and we are planning on running some bears but have never hunted this area. I have some good hounds and I am planning on heading out this way in May to do a spring hunt and again in July but am a little confused on if we can hunt the Books in the spring on a pursuit only tag. If anybody can give me a little direction on this I would appreciate it.
The other question I have is what is a good area in that region to concentrate my efforts that have good road access and not a ton of traffic. I am not looking to jump anybodies spot but a general area would be helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> 7400 Black bear Restricted pursuit	Book Cliffs 7-6-2013 ~ 7-19-2013


Here's a link to the different maps and season dates.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_species.php?feature_item=35



> Restricted pursuit permits
> You may obtain a restricted pursuit permit for either the early- or late-summer pursuit season on only one of the following units:
> • Book Cliffs
> • La Sal
> ...





> Restrictions only apply during the early and late summer pursuit seasons.


At first glance, I thought you were restricted to the early summer season. But after reading through it again, I believe you are good to go. It looks like anyone with a pursuit permit may pursue everywhere, but the Restricted Pursuit Permits allow only permit holders to pursue in the restricted area during the season on that permit.


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Your ok to pursue bear in the road area, or any other unit in the spring, but i don't think you can go in the roadless area, where it is spot and stalk only. At least that is my take on it. It would be worth a call to either the price or Vernal fish and game and talk to them. Good luck it should be great for you, we didn't draw a summer pursuit this year.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

kk11 said:


> Your ok to pursue bear in the road area, or any other unit in the spring, but i don't think you can go in the roadless area, where it is spot and stalk only. At least that is my take on it. It would be worth a call to either the price or Vernal fish and game and talk to them. Good luck it should be great for you, we didn't draw a summer pursuit this year.


I just reviewed the bear proclamation and yup, pursuit is banned from the spot and stalk roadless area in the spring......it's not clearly spelled out, you gotta dig for it in boundry maps section, but it is there. You are legal to pursue there during the restricted summer bear pursuit season however.

That being said, only an idiot would try running dogs in a roadless area. I would guess no sane hound dogger would even consider it. I used to hunt bear around Salmon, Idaho close to the River of No Return Wilderness area. The worst feeling in the world is watching your dogs crest a far away ridge as daylight fades and disappear into a wilderness area and out of the range of of your tracking collars. This happened to the top hound I ever owned and it was two weeks before he finally trailed out on his own. Thank god it was pre-wolf days or no doubt that'd been the last I'd have ever seen of him.


----------



## zquackman (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought that was how the spring bear worked but I was unsure. Thank you for the helpful clarifications. I definitely don't have a desire to run my dogs in the road less wilderness area. I have the utmost respect for the old dog hunters that ran dogs in road-less wilderness areas without any type of tracking equipment and still had the same dogs for years. Impressive!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

heck just go out and drive any of the roads. I swear I seem to find a houndsman on almost every ridge when ever I go out there.


----------

